# Looking for a good sound system...



## Chef Andy

...that will withstand the rigours of a professional kitchen. I've never had one that's lasted a decent amount of time. Any recommendations? I don't mind spending a bit of cash on one.


----------



## panda

i've gone through so many.. to the point i just buy cheap ones and keep replacing as they break.


----------



## Chef Andy

Yeah I'm done with that, its what I have been doing. Way too annoying, plus I like my music to sound good, not like garbage.


----------



## gic

Get the Andrew Jones by Panasonic speakers, really cheap, really amazing sound

http://www.cnet.com/products/pioneer-sp-pk52fs/


Usually can be found on sale at Amazon or Newegg for about $300


----------



## Chef Andy

Sadly I don't have the room for a 5.1, the most I can fit is a 2.1


----------



## Salty dog

I gave up on the receiver with speakers. Now we're using this......... Hms 2.1ch System W/ Bluetooth. Usually play a game to see who's phone gets air play.
Sounds pretty good for the money. Killer sale on Amazon right now to.


----------



## mhlee

Chef Andy said:


> Sadly I don't have the room for a 5.1, the most I can fit is a 2.1



I gave a pair of the floor standing Andrew Jones speakers (they're Pioneer, not Panasonic) to my college best friend after testing comparable floor standing speakers at that price, including all the major brands like Polk, etc. They were the best IMHO, and better than many speakers that were double the price, such as Energy. You don't need a subwoofer with these speakers. If you don't have space for floor standing speakers, the bookshelf versions of these are good as well. 

What are the most important things you want from your system? Durability? Volume? Full range sound? Relatively good accuracy? Do you want a sound system that has spatiality, dynamic response, etc., and can you properly set up a sound system in the kitchen? Do you have space for floor standing speakers?

Good speakers are important. But, it's also important to invest in a good receiver/amp.


----------



## Chef Andy

Durability is extremely important. For sure do not have room for floor standing speakers. Doesn't have to have insanely high volume, can't put it up too loud or else the customers will hear it. Full range of sound would be a plus, as well as accuracy. I'm capable of setting something up if needed. Hoping to spend less than 300$ total for this.


----------



## panda

i have this and it sounds awesome, but doesnt have bluetooth
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B1K6D5Y/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
you could just plug this adapter in for wireless use though.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B1K6D5Y/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

howevver i don't use it in the kitchen (personal use only when i'm out and about, or just want to listen out on the deck at home)


----------



## gic

That works as well, get the towers and the subwoofer or the bookshelf and the subwoofer, you are talking 200 then  Or just the towers


----------



## Mucho Bocho

I used to be into audiophile making my own speakers, interconnects with exotic copper... It's a very expensive hobby and most of the best equipment comes from brands most folks have never heard from. If you have a discerning ear, high fidelity comes at a price. If your serious about looking for something that sounds good, my advise would be to start with a pair of speakers a good amplifier and good source content

I could not recommend these more. 

http://www.roundsound.com/satellite-speakers.html

http://www.outlawaudio.com/products/rr2150.html

If you do go with a decent setup let me know I've got loooots of cables and such


----------



## Chef Andy

How is the durability on all these? That is the single most important thing. It will most likely be heavily abused.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Andy, not sure what you mean Heavily abused? If it's going to be used in a high dust environment I'd locate the receiver in a remote place but those Gallo balls will be fine for most dusty indoor applications. They play quite loud for their size too


----------



## mr drinky

$300 is a pretty small budget IMO. In that price range, I almost think going with a wireless speaker (there are many) but similar to the Jambox, Cambridge Audio Go, Sonos Play:5 might be the best route. With that said, my Big Jambox sucks when there are too many competing bluetooth devices around, so I would hesitate to recommend that unless you were going to plug the audio source in directly. 

If I were going for value I would possibly shop around on the buy forum at Audiogon. I got some PSB Imagine B4 Bookshelf speakers there for $150 shipped, and I just checked and they have a Cambridge Audio integrated amp for $250. But with cables, interconnects and shipping even that basic set up with approach $500. And if you want to add an Airplay feature, you'll have to pay another $80 for an AppleTV unit (refurbished). 

I guess it might be easy to walk off with those portable bluetooth speakers though. 

k.


----------



## Bill13

This may be too small but I use the Cambridge Radio model 88. I have used these on construction sites for the last 10 years. In and out of the work truck every day with construction dust etc, Never had a problem. The first one lasted 8 years and I am on my second one now. I buy them used off ebay. They play surprisingly loud and sound great. They have RCA inputs on the back and I use a RCA to 1/8 inch mini jack which plugs into my phone and iPod. Here is one for 99 dollars: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Model-88-by...174?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c4dc8429e


----------



## Chef Andy

Mucho Bocho said:


> Andy, not sure what you mean Heavily abused? If it's going to be used in a high dust environment I'd locate the receiver in a remote place but those Gallo balls will be fine for most dusty indoor applications. They play quite loud for their size too



What I mean is that it'll be in a professional kitchen. It will be hot, stuff might get spilled onto it, could get knocked over, will probably be moved around on a regular basis. Wouldn't worry about dust, however flour could cause the same problem, as well oil/grease would probably be prevalent. 

My issue is that every single set of speakers I have used before have broken so quickly that I have to buy a new set every few months. 

I am looking for something durable.

@Bill13 - Will look into that, thanks.


----------



## Castalia

What about this bluetooth speaker:
http://www.amazon.com/Ultimate-Ears-Wireless-Bluetooth-Speaker/dp/B00CM0XHNS/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1423587708&sr=8-12&keywords=logitech+speakers

They are well reviewed on the Wirecutter website and seem to be splash proof. The product info says you can link two in order to create stereo. Let us know what you decide on. $300 only gets you basic music. You can spend thousands on audiophile gear if you want.
http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-rugged-bluetooth-speaker/

:moonwalk:


----------



## panda

oops i meant to link this one
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0052WPUI8/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Castilia, good find now I want one of those UE Boom speakers. I can't imagine anything better suited to a kitchen. It even has an EQ setting designed for outside bet it would work in the kitchen too. It can be washed in the sink too. Me Want


----------



## Chef Andy

Yeah the UE boom looks like a pretty good option. Will look more into it. For my uses wireless/bluetooth is not really important. Does anyone know if there's anything similar that is a wired speaker? Possibly the model 88 that bill posted?


----------



## Castalia

http://thewirecutter.com/leaderboard/audio/

Not trying to flog someone ele's website but the Wirecutter has pretty comprensive reviews of things like audio gear for casual listeners. I find the reviews pretty well done and not too biased.

I don't think the industry is focused too much anymore on little bookshelf audiosystems. Everything now seems to be wireless ipod speakers. 
:2cents:


----------



## dough

rugged bluetooth might be your best option but you could also look into outdoor speakers most of those need mounted though.


----------



## Chuckles

I would look at the buy together option with this lepai amp and Dayton audio speakers, $76 all in with a very small footprint. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0049P6OTI/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I have had the best luck putting bookshelf speakers on high shelves where the guys can't ruin them as easily. I usually run long speaker wire through the ceiling to get the amp into a spot where there is less violent traffic and fewer liquids. You could add a Bluetooth reciever to the set up for cheap so you can have control of pause and volume from anywhere in the kitchen. 

Let us know what you end up with!


----------



## Roger

I have the bose soundlink, it's not bad sound wise, definitely not hifi but I bought this for the convenience factor. Mine fallen from a good height on a very hard flood and it's barely chipped. So very durable and you can move it around it has a very good battery capacity.


----------



## CutFingers

I would consider that cheapo Lepai amp. If you primarily use an ipod hooked up then get it. The trick to getting the most out of the cheap amp is to find a pair of speakers that are high efficiency. Make sure they are 8 ohms and 91dB efficient or greater.


----------



## b2kk258

At our restaurant, we've used both the Sonos play 1 and 3. We've also love the Bose bluetooth Soundlink. I highly recommend both!


----------

